
Amazon is eating the software (which is eating the world) - to3m
http://blog.gardeviance.org/2016/11/amazon-is-eating-software-which-is.html
======
LukasRos
Outsourcing generic business functions to external APIs is a current trend
because fewer people want to duplicate efforts and "reinvent wheels" and trust
in cloud computing increases.

AWS has a lot of potential to play a great role here but that doesn't mean
they'll "eat all the software". There are similar marketplaces already, e.g.
[https://algorithmia.com](https://algorithmia.com).

